# My latest cacophony



## Rhisiart (Jun 7, 2008)

Here


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 7, 2008)

When the page loaded I got one movie frame which played and 3 QT symbols ..._

(Not to forget crap broadband)_


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 7, 2008)

Same here, but all four loaded after a short period of time.


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been out for a couple of hours and the page had loaded in the meantime ... I presumed that since there was no activity in the status bar, that the loading had done all it would ... now to watch them ...


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes my artistic effort didn't work too well, unless you have super speed broadband.


----------



## Qion (Jun 8, 2008)

I happen to have that, and it was an interesting experience. I was a bit upset, though, that you wouldn't allow us to see if the fire engine made it or not. 

Insane, that other-worldly traffic. An American traffic cop would have a heart attack within four seconds of setting foot there.


----------



## ex2bot (Jun 8, 2008)

It was very interesting to "ride" in the fire truck, and I enjoyed watching MLK Jr.'s speech again. Amazing. Thanks!

D


----------



## VirtualTracy (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Yes my artistic effort didn't work too well, unless you have *s*uper *s*peed *b*roadband._



Well, I certainly don't have SSB, but certainly enjoyed watching all 4 vids.  



> _Insane, that other-worldly traffic._



I'm currently teaching my son to drive and I had him watch the traffic conditions in those vids, especially the 3rd one, I think it was in India, where a pedestrian was momentarily and perilously wedged between a car as it was making a right hand turn and a bike who while also making the right hand turn, decided to overtake the car which had slowed down so as not to hit the pedestrian ...


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the complements, but I don't think I'll be submitting my effort for the prestigious Turner Prize (one year's finalist simply reconstructed her messy bed). However, I like exploring sound and images.



VirtualTracy said:


> Well, I certainly don't have SSB, but certainly enjoyed watching all 4 vids...


I spent a whole day in 2004 being driven around Bangalore, India. It was supposed to be a pleasurable tourist jaunt. It was spell-bounding. 

Most roads had three lanes marked on each side of the road, but usually there were five to six cars, trucks, buses, mopeds, tuk-tuks all lined up side by side. The traffic lights all had a numbering down system and you could feel the enormous tension built up in every driver as we counted down from 30 seconds to 0. Once the light turned green all hell let loose.

Every city bus was covered in huge dents. On one city overpass we were were doing 60 mph and suddenly there was a cow standing in the middle lane without a care in the world. How we didn't hit it is a miracle to me.

Apparently there are four deaths in Bangalore everyday due to traffic accidents with a city population of 12,000,000. On balance is seems a low figure.


----------



## reed (Jun 11, 2008)

2 vids here and I took the subway twice. Where do you get this stuff? Ya, like Qion, I want to know if the Firefighters made it. A riot.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 12, 2008)

Reed, try the tuk-tuk ride.


----------



## reed (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool. I just got my breath from tuk-tuk. 
    Hey, Just a question. I put a few one minute "films" /plus many photos from a digital camera on iPhotos. A 1 minute "film" weighs 26 Mo!!!!! for example. Do you have an idea what I should do to reduce this so as to share it? I can't even send a mail with a small filml because there is not enough room. I am new to iMac/Leopard........................having been on a G3 for ten years.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 14, 2008)

I use VisualHub. Set it to MP4 and then convert to low quality. That skims the file down quite a lot.


----------



## reed (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Rhisiart, what is MP4 on Leopard?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2008)

reed said:


> Thanks Rhisiart, what is MP4 on Leopard?



I think he's referring to the MPEG-4 format.


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 15, 2008)

Rhisiart said:


> Reed, try the tuk-tuk ride.




What is that COOL song in the tuk-tuk clip??


----------



## reed (Jun 15, 2008)

Speaking of tuk-tuk... yes, nixgeek that sounds right for MPEG-4. Thanks guys.
 Just a quicky.... Is Stuffit Expander worth keeping from my old/classic G3. Good in compressing files. No? Or useless on the iMac?
Cheers.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 24, 2008)

Updated.

Try out the London Ambulance shout.


----------

